# any1 use gangsta??



## Budz08 (Mar 21, 2004)

has anyone here actually tried gangsta test yet...i heard that it's selling like crazy but no one's saying anything about it.


----------



## Jezziah (Mar 21, 2004)

The name alone is reason enough not to try it.


----------



## Jezziah (Mar 21, 2004)

or were you talkling about this gangsta test...http://www.bodo.com/jokes/jgang.htm


----------



## Michael D (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jezziah *_
> The name alone is reason enough not to try it.




Bwahhahaha, that is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## BruceWayNE (Mar 21, 2004)

If it works, why does the name matter.


----------



## Michael D (Mar 21, 2004)

If it works, I would just rip off the label

Honestly, the way a company markets its product/s has a lot to do with how it sells.  If all they could do was liken it to a thug, I wonder how much time went into developing the drug itself.

But if it worked I would use it.


----------



## BruceWayNE (Mar 21, 2004)

Maybe a company who has a solid support base and a reliable name like VPX is lookin' to attract a different demographic.


----------



## zenith (Mar 22, 2004)

okay if this comany is trying to get 2 gangstas then their a bunch of idiots because gangstas dont give a shit about supplements,
infact most gangstas are fat anyway. 

some gangstas may body build but they dont take it serious most have guns so their not gonna bother spending their time buying supplements of the web.


----------



## brodus (Mar 22, 2004)

Are you guys for real?

They're not trying to attract gangstas!!  They're trying to attract skinny white bit$&-boys from the suburbs who wish they were gangstas and have a lot of their parents $ to spend.  Their capitalizing on the suburban hip-hop phenonmena and the no-life-suburban-bit$#-but-I-Want-to-be-cool phenomenon.

That's why I think VPX is such a great company!  So respectable!


----------



## Michael D (Mar 22, 2004)

Ahhh, I see.  I didn't have the capacity to imagine anyone would want to be a gangsta and could actually think a product would make him "cool".  My mistake.


----------



## tomas101 (Mar 22, 2004)

lol@pple thinking that they are trying to market gangstas...ahahahaha

oh ya.....

respect my gangsta!!


----------



## ZECH (Mar 22, 2004)

The names may not suit you and the price IMO is high, but VPX puts out great products.


----------



## andyo (Mar 22, 2004)

It is simply M1T with a fancy name to sell product.


----------



## brodus (Mar 22, 2004)

Okay, I'm with you almost, but that's really kind of a silly argument.  Why is it respectable to charge more than any other company when all you're paying for is ads and names no one really likes?

In general, VPX is twice as expensive as similar products, or products that have same/similar results.   In other words, if you were presented with two race cars with identical parts, and one had a flashy exterior called "extreme speed series," but went no faster, and cost twice as much, which one would you chose?


----------



## tomas101 (Mar 22, 2004)

gotta pay for advertising i guess?


----------



## Jezziah (Mar 22, 2004)

gangsta this...


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)




----------



## BruceWayNE (Mar 22, 2004)

I said they may be trying to market to a different demographic. I didn't say gangstas, but there are some lame people out there who actually aspire to be gangsta. And I know some gangstas who are not fat and who are actually into bodybuilding. Come to LA and visit any gym in any urban area and you'll find them. Oh yeah there's a difference between a "gangsta" and a "gangster".


----------



## BruceWayNE (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Michael D *_
> Ahhh, I see.  I didn't have the capacity to imagine anyone would want to be a gangsta and could actually think a product would make him "cool".  My mistake.


Yeah alot of people listen to rap. And think because they sag they jeans a lil and say "son" or "shizzle" that makes them cool. LOL.


----------



## plouffe (Mar 22, 2004)

VPX is too expensive for me, tho I'm not doubting their quality. I'd love to run alot of VPX products....


----------



## BruceWayNE (Mar 22, 2004)

Too expensive for me as well. But If I can put up with the taste of some of this stuff for the sake of gains I could look pass the name. Unless it was called gay guy juice or queer juice. I'd have a hard time with that one.LOL.


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BruceWayNE *_
> Too expensive for me as well. But If I can put up with the taste of some of this stuff for the sake of gains I could look pass the name. Unless it was called gay guy juice or queer juice. I'd have a hard time with that one.LOL.


LOL i am with you on that


----------



## Jezziah (Mar 22, 2004)

Queer juice would probably only pump up you glutes


----------



## 22"bi's (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jezziah *_
> or were you talkling about this gangsta test...http://www.bodo.com/jokes/jgang.htm




man that is some funny shit....


----------



## newby (Mar 22, 2004)

So now you  all got that out of your system.

How about an answer to the original question. Has anybody used GANGSTA?


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by newby *_
> So now you  all got that out of your system.
> 
> How about an answer to the original question. Has anybody used GANGSTA?


If it's just M1T product then half the people on the site have used it. Go look up 1-Test and M1T.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by brodus *_
> Okay, I'm with you almost, but that's really kind of a silly argument.  Why is it respectable to charge more than any other company when all you're paying for is ads and names no one really likes?
> 
> In general, VPX is twice as expensive as similar products, or products that have same/similar results.   In other words, if you were presented with two race cars with identical parts, and one had a flashy exterior called "extreme speed series," but went no faster, and cost twice as much, which one would you chose?



Well if one said Chevrolet on it and the other said Bill's Makeshift Car, i think the choice would be simple.  Listen, with VPX, you are going to get what you are paying for.  I remember way back when M1T first came out and everyone told me to go with Legal Gear since they were the real deal.  I went with Kilosports at half the price and gained 20 or so lbs in 3 weeks.  I took a risk and it turned out cool.  VPX has a name built for itself so they are capitalizing on it, nothing wrong with that, look at Sony.  On a side note, there is only one product I buy from VPX and that is there MRP.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by titans1854 *_
> If it's just M1T product then half the people on the site have used it. Go look up 1-Test and M1T.


It's not.  It is M5AA.


----------



## gopro (Mar 23, 2004)

These arguments are getting so old...BOOHOOO...VPX is so expensive...VPX has bad product names...VPX has lousy advertising...BOOOHOOO!

Get over it already. Jeez, if you don't like them, don't buy from them. For every 1 person that is making the claims above there are 10 regularly using and reaping the rewards of their products.

VPX is growing more successful by the day. Everyone at the company is making money. Its run by a great group of people. Its a fun place to work. The owner only wants to put out products that will get people results.

This is getting so freaking old.

Oh, and to answer the original question...several people I know (a few work at VPX and a few don't) are using G-test and they are getting harder, more vascular, and stronger by the day. In fact, I think that people like this stuff better than M 1-T or Mad 250.


----------



## brodus (Mar 23, 2004)

It's getting old for you? Why, by your own admission, you and everyone else at VPX is making a ton of money--why do you care what we say? VPX alreday has an exit strategy from the PH market, yes? They don't spend any of their money on stopping legislation, correct? 

Maybe you should expand your perceptual focus and see its getting even older for the consumers who have a brain.

No one is crying or getting angry.  A person asked a question about a product, and people are giving their honest opinions.  Your company makes products that work, but cost upwards of 200% what others do and come with labels and names that look like they were designed for a joke on Conan O'Brian.  

Consumers are entitled to their opinion, and no one here said VPX products don't work. 

Concerns of price and hype are very real to many people, because actions speak louder than words, and greed is something many people wish to distance themselves.  You don't get a bully pulpit here, this is a public forum.  

If you're so confident about the intergity of VPX, why don't you go post this same stuff on AM and see how long it lasts?  I'm sure you know how much they care for you over there.  

Or better yet, why don't you let consumers talk about our experiences without feeling the need to butt in.  It only makes VPX look bad, not good.  

If you knew even the first rules of leaderhsip and perception, you'd know that confident people don't need to get defensive about their work if they truly believe they are doing a good job.

Hey GoPro--who exactly is the target market for Gangsta Test, anyway?  Any plans on packaging it with an Eminem CD and doing in-school demos?


----------



## brodus (Mar 23, 2004)

BruceWayne, being black and working out at a gym does not make you a "Gansta" nor a "Gangster." 

"Gangstas" don't buy gym memberships and they sure as hell don't buy gangsta test, and if you think otherwise, you're not very intelligent, you've never slung a drug in your life, you've never talked your way out of time, and you don't know the first thing about the game, so quit your bullshitting about LA "ganstas" working out at your gym.  I'm sure you've never even met anyone that moves kilos of anything serious or uses a gun to settle disputes, so stop pretending they work out at your gym.

I workout in urban Chicago, I've done my time, and I have associates who have moved mass quantities of everything, so I know what I'm talking about.   

Those people in your gym aren't playing the game, their being sold shit, and that's why they're a far cry from a real OG. The game is pimps and bitches, your either a seller or a buyer, and no real MFer is going to waste time buying shit from anyone when there's paper to be made, and angle to run, and new hos in town to pimp. 

To that end, the owner of VPX is a pimp to the highest degree--look at what he's done.  $10000 says he doesn't use Gangsta Test and doesn't workout even 10% as much as the hos he employs.  So I guess this thread should be closed, b/c indeed, the name is very appropriate, and to the original poster:

YES IT WORKS! YES, FOR DRY GAINS!  YES, HAS HIGH DHT AND ANDROGENIC SIDE EFFECTS!  TRY IT, YOU'LL PROBABLY LIKE IT!


----------



## gopro (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by brodus *_
> It's getting old for you? Why, by your own admission, you and everyone else at VPX is making a ton of money--why do you care what we say? VPX alreday has an exit strategy from the PH market, yes? They don't spend any of their money on stopping legislation, correct?
> 
> Maybe you should expand your perceptual focus and see its getting even older for the consumers who have a brain.
> ...



I can tell you "think" you are a smart guy and the fact that you even mention AM is of no suprise to me (Do you think I care what the guys at AM have to think?) as people from there love to bring up the fact that they banned me. Oh, what a loss to me. Please.

Now, I will not bother going over the pathetic ramblings of your entire wordy, drawn out, boring post. However, I WILL point to the one short paragraph that must have fired off at least a few of the brain cells in your grey matter:

"Or better yet, why don't you let consumers talk about our experiences without feeling the need to butt in.  It only makes VPX look bad, not good."

Therein lies the rub. A person asked about Gangsta Test. He wanted to know if anyone tried it and how well it did or didn't work for them. He didn't ask about a price. He didn't ask for an opinion on the name. He didn't ask about VPXs advertising policy. And he didn't ask about the so called "target demographic." 

So you see "genius" nobody talked about their experiences, but about the matters above which clearly did not help the person posting. Heck, even if you haven't used G-Test, perhaps you have used another 5 AA product and could at least discuss that.

But no, this had to turn into yet another VPX bashing session, exactly like all the others, and mostly by the same people. Again, no help to the person that originally posted.

And remember 1 little thing smart guy, just as easily as I was banned at AM, I have the power to do so to you on THIS board.


----------



## gopro (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by brodus *_
> 
> To that end, the owner of VPX is a pimp to the highest degree--look at what he's done.  $10000 says he doesn't use Gangsta Test and doesn't workout even 10% as much as the hos he employs.



Do you have 10 k to cough up genius? The owner of VPX works out as much as any of us. Maintains a 6 pack year around. And, was the first of us to do a cycle of G-Test and LOVES the stuff.

How many more incorrect assumptions do you want to make today?


----------



## craig777 (Mar 23, 2004)

Zenith or Brodus,

Can you tell me who answered the first guys question.

or did this turn immediately into a VPX bashing thread.

From the very first reply it turned into a VPX bashing thread. If you guys don't care for VPX that is fine, but if you have nothing to add then don't post.


----------



## brodus (Mar 23, 2004)

> YES IT WORKS! YES, FOR DRY GAINS! YES, HAS HIGH DHT AND ANDROGENIC SIDE EFFECTS! TRY IT, YOU'LL PROBABLY LIKE IT!


----------



## gopro (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by brodus *_



But first it took an entire thread of VPX bashing to get any real feedback out.


----------



## bigswole30 (Mar 23, 2004)

If someone knows what to expect with a 5-AA product then they will not be disappointed with G-test. I used it for just 10 days to prep for the day at the beach with a ex-girl of mine. I was amazed at how well I responded to it in just a short amount of time. Considering I carb depleted for one week straight I still maintained most if not all of my muscle fulness. I was vascular to the point that my lady friend said it looked gross. It was great. I can't wait to use it during my contest prep.


----------



## BruceWayNE (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by brodus *_
> BruceWayne, being black and working out at a gym does not make you a "Gansta" nor a "Gangster."
> 
> "Gangstas" don't buy gym memberships and they sure as hell don't buy gangsta test, and if you think otherwise, you're not very intelligent, you've never slung a drug in your life, you've never talked your way out of time, and you don't know the first thing about the game, so quit your bullshitting about LA "ganstas" working out at your gym.  I'm sure you've never even met anyone that moves kilos of anything serious or uses a gun to settle disputes, so stop pretending they work out at your gym.
> ...


I read your first argument and thought to my self this guy makes a point. I thought you presented your argument intelligently. Then you Fucked up and assumed you could call me out based on assumptions of what I know and what I do. I'm not proud of it, but fuck it. I did sell drugs. My father is a gangsta from HOOVER. My mom was from Hoover. My best friend is doing fifty to life right now for murder. My father is in prison right now for selling drugs. I've been in more fights and shoot-outs than I care to mention. I got out of that life for my kids and because I have a more promising career ahead of me in rap. But You sound stupid now, making uncharted assumptions. Based on what? Because My name is brucewayne on this board. Because you assumed I was White. A lot of the dudes I know from my gym are gangstas, And if you don't think so come and tell them they aint. LA Fitness on La Cienega and 18th. Or You can come and holla at me on Crenshaw and Washington.


----------



## gopro (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BruceWayNE *_
> I read your first argument and thought to my self this guy makes a point. I thought you presented your argument intelligently. Then you Fucked up and assumed you could call me out based on assumptions of what I know and what I do. I'm not proud of it, but fuck it. I did sell drugs. My father is a gangsta from HOOVER. My mom was from Hoover. My best friend is doing fifty to life right now for murder. My father is in prison right now for selling drugs. I've been in more fights and shoot-outs than I care to mention. I got out of that life for my kids and because I have a more promising career ahead of me in rap. But You sound stupid now, making uncharted assumptions. Based on what? Because My name is brucewayne on this board. Because you assumed I was White. A lot of the dudes I know from my gym are gangstas, And if you don't think so come and tell them they aint. LA Fitness on La Cienega and 18th. Or You can come and holla at me on Crenshaw and Washington.



So there


----------



## brodus (Mar 23, 2004)

Bruce, if you're not lying, then you have a right to react that way and I owe you an apology.  I shouldn't assume anything about you, having never met you, and only having your posts to go by.  I told myself I wouldn't flame people anymore, but sometimes after popping ephedrine I get too hot.  

I have this displaced anger thing sometimes because I've seen a lot of shit, and I know it's not healthy.  But I'm especially trying to watch what I say after reading about the tragic death of Trevor Smith, and about how much people's posts pushed him farther into depression.

I guess we have different definitions of what the game is and whos playing.  My point was that people who are still in the game hardcore don't buy this product--that's an assumption, but I'd ask you how interested you were in buying something like the product at hand when you were dealing.  I know how much time I spent thinking about this stuff when I was active, and my experience is similar to almost everyone I associate with. 

Especially if you're speaking truth about your past, you should be offended at the marketing, its exploitative and it targets kids, but whatever, enough of this.  I shouldn't have assumed anything about you, you're right, I wouldn't want that in return.  Good luck with your music career.

Peace, everyone.


----------



## BruceWayNE (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by brodus *_
> Bruce, if you're not lying, then you have a right to react that way and I owe you an apology.  I shouldn't assume anything about you, having never met you, and only having your posts to go by.  I told myself I wouldn't flame people anymore, but sometimes after popping ephedrine I get too hot.
> 
> I have this displaced anger thing sometimes because I've seen a lot of shit, and I know it's not healthy.  But I'm especially trying to watch what I say after reading about the tragic death of Trevor Smith, and about how much people's posts pushed him farther into depression.
> ...


Thanx, and you're right when I was heavy in the streets I wasn't taking supplements. All I had was a bench press.


----------



## Michael D (Mar 23, 2004)

Even Gopro want call it "Gangsta test".  Gotta say G test! 

posted by bigswole 30:I was vascular to the point that my lady friend said it looked gross. It was great.

That was funny to me, "it was great" lol.

I wasn't bashing VPX just in case it seemed like it.  I have never used their products but my friend used some 1test from them and liked it alot, so I wouldn't hesitate to try it.


----------



## BruceWayNE (Mar 24, 2004)

I would definitely try gangsta test. But with two 2 kids and a shitload of bills, not to mention M1T is the truth and only cost $10. I don't need to right now. But I'll tell you this San and VPX is the only companies I trust to deliver exactly what they say they'll deliver.


----------



## gopro (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Michael D *_
> Even Gopro want call it "Gangsta test".  Gotta say G test!



I've said it several times before...I don't like the name either. What I DO know for a fact is that the owner is not really trying to "target" any particular market with the name. I know how he operates. He just thinks the name is catchy and memorable. Since he built VPX from a small, one product, storefront company into a multi, multi million $ per year empire, I tend to trust his marketing judgement. However, he also wants to keep VPX very scientifically based, and to me, he went too far off this route with Gangsta.


----------



## brodus (Mar 24, 2004)

> What I DO know for a fact is that the owner is not really trying to "target" any particular market with the name.



I was going to leave this thread and let it go, but dude, why do have to go and say things like that?!  I know you're smarter than this!

No one just makes up product names for no reason.  That's marketing 101.  

There is intentionality behind every professional decision, and I think your owner's success should show you of all people that his marketing expertise is top notch and he really knows what he's doing.   This further supports my point.  

No one who builds a supp. company from nothing to one that can easily sell products for twice other companies prices chooses product names arbitrarily.  

Does Methyl 5AA work, yes.  Does it promote dry, lean gains and precontest hardening, yes.  Can I buy it for $3 a gram retail? Yes, and so can everyone else.  There is a reason why it's named what it is, and VPX knows that a name and flashy label helps sell a $3 product* for $60 to a specific market segment with a specific amount of expendable income, and as you can see from posters here, it's not us.  It's called strategic marketing.  Please don't insult us by pretending the name was chosen arbitrarily.  

(There are a few VPX products I will likely use in the future, and I know the quality control and everything is top notch, so I'm only specifically referring to this product, but in terms of marketing, my statements should be apparent to anyone who's even had one business class.  I have no bone to pick, I am just concerned that the truth is told in public forums)


*Actually, with less than one gram (720 mg) of Methly 5AA in the product at hand, you have less than $2.75 in active ingredients, and thats at retail prices and not even retail bulk prices.  If you know anything about the science behind methylation, you know Methyls don't need a "liposomal" delivery method (or any special delivery method) to bypass liver degradation and rapidly disperse in the bloodstream, so we're truly talking about less than $3 of actives.  Hence my claims of extreme overpricing, and further the importance of strategic marketing.  This may be one of the best examples ever of this, which is why I'm not letting go.


----------



## gopro (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by brodus *_
> I was going to leave this thread and let it go, but dude, why do have to go and say things like that?!  I know you're smarter than this!
> 
> No one just makes up product names for no reason.  That's marketing 101.
> ...



The problem is, you just don't know Jack!

We don't sit in meetings and say, "Ok, we need to target a certain market with this product. Let's pick a name to get to that market." Etc.

What happens is Jack says to us, "We need a name for the new product. Everyone come up with a few and let me know. But make it original and flashy and fun!" 

When Jack hears something he likes, that catches his attention, he goes with it. When we came out with Monster Test all it took was someone to say, "Dude, I tried it for a week and I feel like a freaking monster!" And boom, there's your name.

You are looking into this too deeply. But hey, if you have the time....


----------



## IronSlingah (Mar 24, 2004)

LMFAO@ "GANGSTA TEST" i thought it was a joke untill i saw it in real life LOLOLOLOL!! i might buy some to show it to my gym buddies.


----------



## gopro (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IronSlingah *_
> LMFAO@ "GANGSTA TEST" i thought it was a joke untill i saw it in real life LOLOLOLOL!! i might buy some to show it to my gym buddies.



Buy it because it works! I can't believe the changes I see in a few of the guys that I know that have been using it for only a week!


----------



## bigswole30 (Mar 24, 2004)

It's funny that people are so hung up on the name. Anyone who has used 5-AA knows how effective it is...well, now you have a methylated version with a prop ester attached. WOW


----------



## Budz08 (Mar 24, 2004)

i'm gonna give it a shot afer my m1-t 4-ad cycle...after the 2 week pct of course...i just hope that all that ur saying is true gopro


----------



## andythemc (Mar 24, 2004)

ay bruce you got a music website on soundclick or something? lemme hear those raps, i spit too. peace!


----------



## Budz08 (Mar 24, 2004)

it's not going to stop me from trying it or anything but what's the taste like? does it burn the back of your throat a bit like vpx m1-t? more like irratate than burn i guess.


----------



## bigswole30 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Budz08 *_
> it's not going to stop me from trying it or anything but what's the taste like? does it burn the back of your throat a bit like vpx m1-t? more like irratate than burn i guess.



It taste nothing like M-1-T so do not worry. M-1-T's taste is from it's irratant properties.


----------



## topolo (Mar 24, 2004)

I JUST ORDERED IT!!!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Budz08 *_
> i'm gonna give it a shot afer my m1-t 4-ad cycle...after the 2 week pct of course...i just hope that all that ur saying is true gopro



Well, I hope so too


----------



## Testosterone (Mar 25, 2004)

You didn't mention they gain 20 Lbs of PURE TWISTED STEEL per month 


> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> several people I know (a few work at VPX and a few don't) are using G-test and they are getting harder, more vascular, and stronger by the day. In fact, I think that people like this stuff better than M 1-T or Mad 250.


----------



## gopro (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Testosterone *_
> You didn't mention they gain 20 Lbs of PURE TWISTED STEEL per month



Well, thats b/c I don't lie about things. With M 1-T, they may very well gain nearly that amount if they are an extraordinary responder. However, weight gain is not the point of ANY 5aa or 3aa supplement...hardness and strength is.


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 25, 2004)

does 5aa and 3aa pretty much have just as bad side effects as other PH's?


----------



## gopro (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by titans1854 *_
> does 5aa and 3aa pretty much have just as bad side effects as other PH's?



I'd say they have a propensity for being a bit more harsh, especially the methylated version, i.e., Gangsta Test. They are best used for short periods.


----------



## Sir Foxx (Mar 26, 2004)

3 Reasons not to buy this product:

1:  It's marketed to teens.  No matter what you believe or your company owner says(obviously lying comes very easy to him), that is the targeted audience with this assinine name.

2:  It has a propianate ester on it.  Stupid, stupid, stupid.  M5aa is best as a pre workout intensifier, so what does VPX do, put this 3 day ester on it.  Why?  I want an immediate effect off of it, not 3 days later.  On top of that if I start to see some sides(M5aa has sides written all over it) from this that I don't want,  I have to wait a minimum of 3 days for this to be out of my system.  Real Smart.

3:  Don't support a company that tried to pass the lie of their polylipid delivery system being somehow safer when using 17aa tech.  This is how people get hurt.  It was blatant and sleazy.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

WUZ up sir?


----------



## Sir Foxx (Mar 26, 2004)

Not a whole lot, you?   Just working on my PFT certification.  Finally decided to get paid for doing what I love


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey, nothing wrong with that!!!!

Was thinking about it myself!  My old gym said they'd hire me in a heart beat!  So, I'm kicking the idear around.  I have a few online clients and they're doing really well.


----------



## gopro (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sir Foxx *_
> 3 Reasons not to buy this product:
> 
> 1:  It's marketed to teens.  No matter what you believe or your company owner says(obviously lying comes very easy to him), that is the targeted audience with this assinine name.
> ...



Ok, what was your name the last time you were over here? Or, what is your name on AM? 

In reference to # 1...pathetically wrong.

In reference to # 2...the proprionate ester means nothing when used orally AND most people do not use it for a pre-workout boost, but for the hardening effects it has on muscle. In that case, there is nothing wrong with the prop ester. People are using to get a similar effect to something like Masteron PROPRIONATE.

In reference to # 3...this has been beaten to death and explained. You just chose to ignore that and continue with your diarrhea of the mouth.

1 EXCELLENT reason to buy this product. EVERYONE on it is getting amazing results. Period.


----------



## Sir Foxx (Mar 26, 2004)

My name is the same as it has always been here and on any board.  

Your excuses:

#1:  That's the best you could come up with?

#2:  If the ester means nothing orally, then why add it the first place.  You can get the same hardening effects without the ester.  Something has been added with no useful effect or reasoning.

#3:  There is no explanation other than greed and lack of concern for VPX customers who might not know any better.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

Uh oh......

Debate


----------



## Sir Foxx (Mar 26, 2004)

It's a friendly debate, I assure you Babsie.

I just like breaking VPX reps balls every now and then.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

I hear ya

Hey, you all have nice weekend!!!!!


----------



## brodus (Mar 26, 2004)

> #2: If the ester means nothing orally, then why add it the first place. You can get the same hardening effects without the ester. Something has been added with no useful effect or reasoning.



I think GoPro gave a very good reason for why they added the ester:



> People are using to get a similar effect to something like Masteron PROPRIONATE



So it's added to give the impression that is similar to Masteron...and possibly to cloud the fact that pure Methyl 5AA can be purchased fro $3 a gram retail, and there's less than a gram in the $60 bottle they sell.  Of course, the target audience knows no better, and when they read "propinate," they think "Wow--just like the injectable stuff!"

And lastly, it should be apparent to everyone that VPX is successful PRECISELY BECAUSE of their marketing savvy.  They consistently sell $3 products for $60, and it's no accident, and not because they have access to chemicals no one else does. To pretend that there is no intentionality behind product names and marketing is truly naive. 

All I am doing is holding up a mirror.  All I have done is descontruct what has happened.  Actions speak louder than words, and my analysis is no different than what you would find in a college marketing or chemistry classroom.


----------



## gopro (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by brodus *_
> I think GoPro gave a very good reason for why they added the ester:
> 
> 
> ...



And I'm glad that I work for a company that makes quality products and knows also how to make alot of money...this way they can pay me what I'm worth


----------



## gopro (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sir Foxx *_
> My name is the same as it has always been here and on any board.
> 
> Your excuses:
> ...



1. You are wrong and that is all I can say. I explained how and why Jack comes up with the names he does in an earlier post to Brodus. You will not choose to believe me so why go any further. I don't waste my breath...it makes me catabolic.

2. The ester DOES mean something b/c some people feel that it will work better for hardness if it lasts longer in the system...and those THAT DO want to use it for pre-workout strength can still go the fast acting oral route.

3. I have corrected this notion several times and any time I am asked, I make sure that people know that the liver stress is the same...polylipid or not.


----------



## gopro (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sir Foxx *_
> It's a friendly debate, I assure you Babsie.
> 
> I just like breaking VPX reps balls every now and then.



Yes, and these debates are actually so much fun for me. Without controversy, life would be boring.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 26, 2004)

GP, how does the Micellean MRP Graham Cracker taste?  I just ordered a few boxes for before bedtime.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Mar 27, 2004)

Well GP i do disagree with you on one point...most people do use it as a prework out boost...well, before you guys made it..at this point with all the vpx sales its probably 50/50 ...but when i think of m5aa i think of legal mythel test or cheque drops without the anger...

But you are right...for the way gangsta is trying to produce a winny/masteron hardening effect, the prop ester is the better idea because you wont have to take it as often..

I really dont think its marketed to teens....i just think it is a ridiculously dumb name  I however praise VPX so much for not gear nameing it up...i would have been annoied by a "mastervar"  or a "Liquid Win" etc


----------

